# What to use to seal ends of milled lumber



## rg05 (Jan 6, 2009)

I recently milled a bunch of maple and cedar and need to seal the ends. I was wondering if there is anything suggested that won't break the bank? THanks for the input!


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Anchorseal


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

^^
What he said - probably better to seal before milling also.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Anchorseal will run about $74 per 5 gal bucket. I just got one from uc-coatings shipping isnt any extra on that size order

Sent from my DROID X2 using Woodworking Talk

Check out my website treecyclehardwoods.com for your next lumber purchase.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I've used a latex paint with good results. Much cheaper.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Anchorseal is my preference. As was said, it's easier to coat the log ends before milling but doing individual board ends is not much more difficult. Gang all of the board ends together and use a brush or roller to apply it. It goes on white but dries clear and the original version is better than Anchorseal2, IMHO.

I get mine through a local turning club that buys it in bulk but before that, I got it here http://www.uccoatings.com/products/anchorseal

Anchorseal, paraffin wax, aluminum paint mixed 50/50 with varnish or even roofing tar are all good end sealers.

Latex paint is formulated to allow water vapor to pass through it and is not a good end sealer.


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

i use p v a glue polley bond if i have some nice timber worth spending time on i use old candle wax or buy cheep candles throw them in a pot heat it up away you go
Be careful on wet wood sometimes spits back at you


----------



## McBryde (Apr 7, 2012)

I use AnchorSeal 2 and it does pretty good.
Just like the original, it goes on white and dries clear.


----------

